# How Do You Give Your Car YOUR Personal Touch?



## hauntedtexan (May 24, 2017)

If a friend or family member sees a car, how do they know it's yours?
I have always been a fan of classic pin striping and custom exhaust. I just had this done today by Tex McDermott He even gave my car a "tramp stamp".....


----------



## deesierra (May 24, 2017)

Nice! Beautiful design and colors. There aren't any unique markings on my vehicles like that, but a couple of the vehicles stand out in a crowd just because they are classics/collectors. If one of them is parked at the grocery store and anyone that knows me walked by it they would say "oh look, there's Dee's car".


----------



## jujube (May 24, 2017)

It's that layer of domestic and imported dust and artfully placed bird droppings that distinguishes my car from the others.  The cleverly-scattered bug spatters across the windshield add a playful touch.  

My designer also put a lot of thought into the interior; the console has only the finest collection of unused but strategically wrinkled fast-food napkins, dry ball-point pens and Canadian dimes plus the always-popular large keyring full of unidentified keys.  For ambiance, there is a pair of filthy sneakers that have been carefully wedged under the driver's seat adding that delectable aroma of....._eau de foot.  _  The backseat features a plethora of broken McDonald Happy Meal toys, reflecting the demographic of the usual occupant.  The sippy-cup full of petrified chocolate milk adds a youthful spang! of child-like innocence. 

The trunk area features a delightful deflated tire on the quintessential dented rim......so refreshing and moderne.


----------



## deesierra (May 24, 2017)

jujube said:


> It's that layer of domestic and imported dust and artfully placed bird droppings that distinguishes my car from the others.  The cleverly-scattered bug spatters across the windshield add a playful touch.
> 
> My designer also put a lot of thought into the interior; the console has only the finest collection of unused but strategically wrinkled fast-food napkins, dry ball-point pens and Canadian dimes plus the always-popular large keyring full of unidentified keys.  For ambiance, there is a pair of filthy sneakers that have been carefully wedged under the driver's seat adding that delectable aroma of....._eau de foot.  _  The backseat features a plethora of broken McDonald Happy Meal toys, reflecting the demographic of the usual occupant.  The sippy-cup full of petrified chocolate milk adds a youthful spang! of youth.
> 
> The trunk area features a delightful deflated tire on the quintessential dented rim......so refreshing and playful.



:rofl:


----------



## squatting dog (May 25, 2017)

mine really has nothing special... just fast
Now, momma's has ground effects and some extra orange. Oh yeah, it's also very fast. both are hyper-chipped.:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2017)

I try to deny it's mine.


----------



## HiDesertHal (Jun 12, 2017)

I inflate my tires 2 pounds above factory recommendations.

HDH


----------



## hauntedtexan (Jun 12, 2017)

HiDesertHal said:


> I inflate my tires 2 pounds above factory recommendations.
> 
> HDH


so daring!!! Had a 2001 Mercedes SL500 and was surprised when I opened the gas lid and saw a suggestion that I up the pressure in the tires if I'm traveling over 100mph printed by the factory. I found an old German mechanic in Austin who was able to get rid of the 155mph governor on the car. Enabling me to reach 185 on the Texas back roads...... How fast are you going?


----------



## Lethe200 (Jun 30, 2017)

I guess it's not something that really interests me. I'm all about utility - boring, I know. My personalization on our new car consists of setting the Memory function on my driver's seat. I LOVE how the seat slides back so one can easily get in/out, then when the car is started, the Memory function:
- slides the seat forward
- tilts it to the height and angle you like, both bottom and back cushions
- adjusts the lumbar support to your preferred setting
- tilts and brings the steering wheel to the exact height/angle you like (it retracts and resets to the highest angle when you're leaving the car, part of the Easy Access feature)
- tilts the side mirrors to the angle you want

It takes 3 memory settings, so DH can set it his way, and I can set mine. This is the greatest luxury since sliced bread, LOL.


----------

